# Wasserkühlung von Intel



## Fabuk (6. Januar 2014)

*Wasserkühlung von Intel*

Hat wer die schon? Und wen ja hat die den cpu gut gekühlt? Auch wen der cpu übertaktet ist?


----------



## Axonia (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung von Intel*

Naja es ist eine Kompaktwasserkühlung wie viele andere auch.

Gib uns doch mal paar Infos.
Was soll denn gekühlt werden. Diese Kowakü kommt mit einem i5 2500k besser klar als als mit einem 4930k 
Drum wären weitere Infos zielführend.

LG


----------



## Fabuk (6. Januar 2014)

Axonia schrieb:


> Naja es ist eine Kompaktwasserkühlung wie viele andere auch.  Gib uns doch mal paar Infos. Was soll denn gekühlt werden. Diese Kowakü kommt mit einem i5 2500k besser klar als als mit einem 4930k  Drum wären weitere Infos zielführend.  LG


 habe ein i7 4930k


----------



## SpotlightXFX (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung von Intel*

Nimm wenn dann eine Eisberg 240L , H100i oder den Alpenföhn K2 
Hast mehr davon


----------

